# shanty



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

hello all i am relatively new to ice fishing but am thinking i am goign to hit it hard this year (ice permitting) i went a couple times last year with limited success. partially because i would freeze out just sitting on a bucket so I am thinking i am gonna buy a shanty but not sure where to look or evn start. would liek one big enough for at least 3-4 people. although it will mor ethan likely just be me and a buddy i want the option to take the wife and daughter.

I found this one but not sure if it is a good one or not

http://cgi.ebay.com/QuickFish-3-Pop...86.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo=LVI&itu=UCI&otn=3&ps=63

any input would be great and thanks for the help


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a good shelter. There is no floor in it, but should do what you want.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

would prefer one that has afloor but not a necessity can you recomend one?


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

clam and frabil


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I would wait until you can find one local for around 100. I paid under that for both of my shantys. Just wait, i'm sure the'll pop up. Contact bassmastermbj he usually has some for a pretty good price.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i have never really seen any locally around where i frequent probly because there isn' many ice fisherman around here? just not sure the closest thing to me would be indian lake but not sure what they cary as i do not frequent regularly hoping to find a used one for a decent price have a posting on the market plac ebut we will see i guesse

figured if i get all set up i can hit some of the smaller lakes/ponds here and maybe a make a couple trips up north


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Put a want ad on craigslist, That is how I got mine.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

fishintechnician check your PM box.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

or you can do like some of my buddies have done in the past and go on craigslist or walmart and buy a $30 tent that houses 3-5 people and just make slits on the bottom for your holes. worked out great for my buddies and as you can see, im from texas, we get hurricanes and ive been in the field during minor hurricanes (far away but we still received gusts of over 50 mph) and the way i look at it is if my tent can hold up during a hurricane, it should hold up real well for the winds around here.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Shoot Bassmastermjb a pm and tell him to set you up! He will hook you up with the best deal you can possibly find! Take a good look at Eskimo products, they're the best quality I've seen.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

Contact bassmastermjb. He has everything you could possible need to supply a thousand people. He's got it all!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> Take a good look at Eskimo products, they're the best quality I've seen.


It's the only one you've seen lol j/k . Better get that shanty out parma, the seasons-a-commin.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I've been through 3 shanties in just as many years. Not a big fan of Frabil or Shappell (owned them both prior), finally spent a few extra bucks (and by a few, I mean about only $50) and I feel like I took a huge step up in quaility with the Eskimo brand. I can tell you what shanty to ABSOLUTELY AVOID....it's called the PacShack or something like, they make a 1 man version and also a 3 man, it's made by Naturevision (I think). What a piece of junk that thing was, it was like fishing is a saran wrap bubble, if someone nearby farted it almost blew over! 

I'm ready Matty Ice!!! Time for some more Ladue Crappie and Gill action!!!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah i saw the pac shac whil edoing some online checking i figured for the price (i think $50 bucks) it was too good to be true.

Well I think I have found a used one for a decent price going to pick it up this weekend hopefully. And hopefully I get the jamming jigs I ordered. Once I get it all I'm gonna get everything ready and store it ready so I can grab it asap. I hope to make a couple of trips up north this year maybe I could tag along with some of you guys if you wouldn't mind. Again I have done this for a couple seasons now but am still very new at it.

Oh is an aqua vu usefull when ice fishing? I have one that I bought a few years back and never really used it much. Could I get away with rigging up a fish finder to be portable instead of buying a flasher? Would love to get a vex just can't afford it now maybe can talk the wife into it for christmass or just wait and pick one up next year


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I really don't like naturevision's products, It seems like they are just cheeply made and break to easy, 99% Their automatic jigging tipups broke because it was super cheap plastic and wore out easily. I also don't care for their aquaview's.

Parma, I already have my shanty set up in the living room. lol 

Fishin, A vexilar Is so much more important than a shanty. I would rather go icefishing in shorts with a vex, instead of not having one. Just dress warm...


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I fi could find a decent used one i might be able to swing it but i'm not counting on it hopefully if i drop enough hints the wife will get me one for christmass if not i'll have to go with out.

here is a list of what i have/am getting

lazer 6in (just bought should have in a couple days)
120 jigs from jammin jigs(just bought) and a few others from past years
5 ice rods and reels
frabil two man shanty (pickiing up this weekend)
and 6 tip ups
aqua-vu
scooper
portable buddy heater
also have my safety gear

what else would you guys say I need or should get?
again any info is helpfull


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

.....or you can just buy a 5 person tent for $30 and that will be fine for fishing.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

in the marines we have this saying called "improvise" and thats my motto and thats what i live by. you dont have to fall prey to marketing tactics and go out and buy "Ice fishing gear" . all it pretty much is is a tent and a small fishing pole. no need to buy an "Ice fishing pole"or "shanty". from cabelas, to basspro to pro ice fishermen on here, nobody has been able to tell me the difference between a shanty and a tent. they say shanties are better for wind but i dont see how they are when you can anchor a tent alot better than you would a shanty. i dont know about heaters but my gut would tell me heat = melting ice = disaster so im just not even going to mess with that. just put on some extra layers of clothing. hell, im still going to use my big 14 footer that i use down in the gulf so i can prove everybody wrong like i have been this yr fishing. at first everybody was laughing at me for coming out with a 14 footer but in the end i was the one laughing when their lines were breaking with just a measly 2 lb catfish.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I thin a 14ft rod is a little to much, it also isnt as much fun, You are able to get more action and a better hookset right over your hole. I would recomend a 24-28" rod. Heat on the ice really does nothing bcause the heat rises, People have been known to get a big fire going on the ice and there isn't any problem. Also shantys are a little more convient, the tents like to blow around, I have seen people do it but i prefer a shanty, and just put out my shanty anchor. I am also ablee to hull all of my equipment in my shanty.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

lol yeah, i was exaggerating about using my 14 footer although i do have one. i have a small 28" pole that i plan on using. i wouldnt mind having a shanty as they are also prob alot lighter and easier to setup versus a huge family tent but i just dont want to blow $200 on one. but i guess bassmaster has some good deals and if i could find a 2 person shanty for around $50 then i would pick one up for myself. so the heater thing isnt much of a problem? i wanted to take a heater but i just didnt know about that and yes, heat does rise so i guess that would make sense about not melting the ice.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

no worries at all about using a heater. what to use for a shelter is just a matter of preference. the flip-up shanties are just extremely convenient for a few reasons, a couple reasons being like peple said, you can haul everything in the tub, and the way they pretty much instantly pop up into position. comes with a nice built in seat. thick, heavy fabric, the way my shanty has been modifed over the last few years, with the rod holders and the lights, its just an instant ice fishing platform ready to go. the smaller volume of air in my one-man shanty heats up faster than a larger area. to each his own though...i spent a lot of time without any shelter at all...yes shanties are pricey but if you take care of them they should last forever...im on year 6, so this years "cost" is $50.  but i wouldnt spend too much money unless someone is sure that they actually like ice fishing. it sounds fun but it can be brutal out there sometimes. i already knew it was something i wanted to do and i think its worth it.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Ive tried it the last couple years (without a shanty) and even though I have not caught a whole lot I still think it was agood time. The shanty that I am buying (from a member) is only costing me 90 bucks so i didn't think that was to bad

I was always taught that anything that is worth doing is worth doing right. All in all I'll have about 200-250 in it for this year but next year I should be set.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

fishintechnician said:


> Ive tried it the last couple years (without a shanty) and even though I have not caught a whole lot I still think it was agood time. The shanty that I am buying (from a member) is only costing me 90 bucks so i didn't think that was to bad
> 
> I was always taught that anything that is worth doing is worth doing right. All in all I'll have about 200-250 in it for this year but next year I should be set.


Good deal on a shanty. But, now you've done it, taken the big step. Better get a savings jar goin. At last count, I probably have 1500.00 invested in ice gear.It just gets worse !!!. Maybe see ya on erie this year. Pull just 1 walleye thru the hole, guarantee, you'll be back. Pray for ice now:Banane49:Mike


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> Fishin, A vexilar Is so much more important than a shanty. I would rather go icefishing in shorts with a vex, instead of not having one. Just dress warm...


That's a good quote! I honestly don't think I would enjoy ice fishing if I didn't have a Vex. BUT, it's nice being warm too!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I spent over 1000 on ice gear last year, 2 flashers. I lost one. A lazer auger, a shanty, and a crap load of jigs


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Tex, for someone that has never fished on the ice before you seem to be pretty well set on using a tent on the ice. I'd like to see the video when you try to set your tent up with a minimal 15-20mph wind blowing in below 0 temps. I could even record you through the window of my nice warm shanty if you want ...............Mark


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark, I have to agree with you. I've also never seen heat drop, in which I mean melting ice?? I've been ice fishing for years and do know the value of an good ice shanty. I've seen tents on the ice a few times, but most users will tell you they are a bitch in the wind, and hard to heat. 
Tex, feel free to join us anytime on a windy day. You'd be welcome to set in my hut, while some runs to catch your tent. If your a serious ice guy, you'll own a shanty someday. And- NO you don't have to spend a fortune on one either, there are lots of deal out there. I just sold one for $90.00 that's like new. Nothing wrong with it, I just wanted to get a different type.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

f.technician: ...im glad you got the frabill. is it a flip type or pop-up? way better than that particular eskimo id guess. the main point of a shanty is to control the wind and contain some warmer air....the flimsier the material and construction, the "looser" the material fits over the frame, the weaker the shelter. floors are important too. (or a tub like a flip) the less wind, the less it matters

i would definitely try to rig your fish finder for ice fishing....
no reason why it cant work (especially in a heated shanty) but you might need to get a portable 12v battery (SLA) and jerry-rig something up. also, you need to figure a way, either with a float or a stick or rod, to make sue the tranducer is pointing straight down. 

cameras "can" be awesome for ice fishing.....its their best use.

good luck.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

yeah i dont know, like i said, if i can find some good deals on a shanty then i might get one. ive seen some sweet deals on CL so who knows. im also in the army and i have an army issue tent and might try that as well. i also have my cold weather gear that keeps your core temperature at 98 degrees in up to 
-50 degree farenheit weather so ill be pretty warm as well. yes it will hold up for a 20 mph wind as its meant to keep you alive during combat and blizzards as it did for the marines in korea during the frozen chosin.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

when you're hooked on ice fishing like me, your shanty will be your bass boat on ice. i wanna move 500 miles north. don't need a shanty. drive your truck out to where you wanna fish. met a lady from wisconsin said they drive the BEER TRUCK OUT ON THE LAKE.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Well didn't get the shanty yet ( had car trouble that sucked up some serious $$) but I will have one before season starts and I do hope to make it to erie this year would be more interested in pulling perch but will take an eye or two. If any one wants to get together once season gets going to pass on some tips just shoot me a pm, I'll take all the help I can get. And I will be keeping my eye out for a good flip over shantie hopefully with sled thanks for all the replies guys


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Have done that (minus the flip flops and undies part) and it can be down right miserable, especially when the wind gets going


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I agree that soem try and stir the pot more than others but that comes with the forums, any of them. just let it roll of the shoulder lifes to short to get caught up on someone elses internet BS.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

ive found that anything is possible....never been that bold, but a shelter just makes it easier and more fun. and the whole point is to have fun and enjoy the time on the ice. the desire is there, but every time you make a jigging stroke you coat your line with ice until you cant even reel, the reel freezes up, the hole freezes over, etc.... i had a day like that where i wanted to ice fish....but the cold weather made it nearly impossible....that was the day i decided i was for sure going to get a shanty. it wasnt too windy and it wasnt too cold, it was about 17 degrees, perch were biting, but it was just impossible with all the ice forming on anything wet, and that took all the fun out of it.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> ive found that anything is possible....never been that bold, but a shelter just makes it easier and more fun. and the whole point is to have fun and enjoy the time on the ice. the desire is there, but every time you make a jigging stroke you coat your line with ice until you cant even reel, the reel freezes up, the hole freezes over, etc.... i had a day like that where i wanted to ice fish....but the cold weather made it nearly impossible....that was the day i decided i was for sure going to get a shanty. it wasnt too windy and it wasnt too cold, it was about 17 degrees, perch were biting, but it was just impossible with all the ice forming on anything wet, and that took all the fun out of it.


You bring up a great point about the freezing line. I have only begun ice fishing a bit the last two winters and have not invested in a shanty. I have picked my days wisely and thus have not ventured out in the bitter cold. Nor have I had a major problem with icing but if I get in to it more I am sure that will become an issue. I do have a small round lightweight popup tent that I have always thought I could rig up to work and may try it if I get desperate enough. But if I find that the fishing is enjoyable I am sure I will be upgrading to a shanty rather quickly as well.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

hardwaterfan said:


> ive found that anything is possible....never been that bold, but a shelter just makes it easier and more fun. and the whole point is to have fun and enjoy the time on the ice. the desire is there, but every time you make a jigging stroke you coat your line with ice until you cant even reel, the reel freezes up, the hole freezes over, etc.... i had a day like that where i wanted to ice fish....but the cold weather made it nearly impossible....that was the day i decided i was for sure going to get a shanty. it wasnt too windy and it wasnt too cold, it was about 17 degrees, perch were biting, but it was just impossible with all the ice forming on anything wet, and that took all the fun out of it.


Just think how tough it would have been if you were only wearing flip flops and underwear? Think of all the locations ice can form then.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

This is my opinion and only mine! But if you like ice fishing buy a flip up shanty such as a Clam Scout. They come one man to three man. You can pile all your gear rite inside and be mobile in seconds. If this spot isn't working just flip it open and off you go to find some fish it's that easy. When I had a shanty that required more setup time it made me think about that time consuming move and most often I stayed put. I like to be portable and if you can swing the extra cash for a flip up I would. But any shelter beats no shelter on a cold day. I bought a flip up clam pro last winter and it was by far the best move I have made now I need a two man or bigger.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> I bought a flip up clam pro last winter and it was by far the best move I have made


ive had one (clam/trap pro) for 5 years now and ive been totally satisfied with it. no regrets at all. its given me everything that i could want in a shanty. ive never thought to myself...well, i shoulda bought this or that...etc. i like the flip style too. seems to be the fastest as far as set up and take down. times are tough now and money is tight for everyone, but anything that can contain some air around you is a good thing. even just sitting in the shanty set up in the garage.....when you get out you can feel the difference in the air temp even with no heater. another thing about flip style shanties, they dont seem to need anchoring as much as other styles. i use my anchor maybe twice a season. especially if i want to get out and do some hole hopping. 



> I have picked my days wisely


 theres usually plenty of decent days to ice fish where you dont need a shanty....another thing, if you buy a shanty then you have to deal with storing it spring/summer/and fall... everything in ice fishing is a trade off.


----------



## angler204 (Apr 19, 2008)

Have to agree with the flip over style here. Have had many shanties from homemade, suitcase style and now flip over. Mobility is just as important ice fishing as soft water fishing. It's your boat on ice .Sitting in 1 spot because you don't want to tear down and move can make for a slow day..I used a pop up for the first time last season on Erie. Set up easy and withstood some pretty stiff winds, but when alone give me my flip over.
A far as fish finders go, you can rig a summer finder for use. I used one for a few years before a flasher. Better than nothing, as they will show fish.But mine had quite of bit of lag time, which I think applies to most. At least will help you get in the right spot. IMO a flasher will increase your catch over any piece of equipment. Instant real time readings. Sometimes you can find deals on recondiitoned ones from Vex or Marcum website. Ebay also. 
I leave my camera home more then I use it. They are good for finding structure, locating dead or green weeds etc. And of course watching fish if lucky enough. But if I'm not in very clear water it doesn't seem worth its weight.
Sorry for the ramble, just my experience with what I've used over the years. Hope this helps.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

The pop up shanties are pretty decent and can be downright comfortable but I agree with the general concensus of them being a pain to take down and move if trying a different spot. I was doing that once last year and the thing caught the wind and took off across the ice. Id love to have a flip over type , that would be so easy.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Mega Ditto's Limitout of your recommendation on ice shanties & gear from bassmastermjb. 

He's got more shanties in stock than anybody and absolute rock bottom prices.


----------

